# De facto visa relationship breakdown



## prepyou1961 (Aug 3, 2012)

I would like advice . I was granted a defacto visa a year ago. We were getting on ok travelling etc and when we settled to live together our relationship fell apart. I have come back to Sydney and have got my old job back that I had before I had permanent residence. I have not told my employers that the de facto visa is not strictly legal. What are their responsibilities if I do tell them? I want to study in Australia and was hoping to do it as an Australian( lower fees). it feels like a mess and I do not know what to do. Any advice??


----------



## fil (Sep 15, 2012)

i think there is 2 yrs probation on your visa (not sure though) before you can get PR and to avail austudy. try to check with immigration or go to immig. website and check the conditions of your visa. if i can remember there is a paragraph thats states about relationship breakdowns on the immigration booklet. you can download that booklet on the immigration websites as well.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

If you already have PR (not TR!) than you are save and you are legally in Australia.


----------

